# Kubota RTV 1100 w/ Boss Snow V-Blade - Good to Go?



## SnowSon (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello All,

I recently purchased a Kubota RTV 1100 with a cab on it for use around my 7 acres as well as for hunting. However, I am in the snow removal business as well and am thinking about putting a 6'6" Boss V-Blade on it. My questions are:

1. Are they good machines with this kind of set-up for small drive thrus, sidewalks, and driveways?

2. Will they push large amounts of snow?

3. Has anyone had problems with corrosion on their machine using it for plowing?

4. Do I need to put any additional suspension on my machine after adding the plow to haul it around?

Any other thoughts or advice on this kind of set-up? Pros vs. Cons?

I am told that these Kubotas are the best UTV on the market if you are not looking for speed. I have certainly had fun with it so far for hunting and my 10 year old son loves to drive it as well.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

1) They are darn near unstoppable. At least the 900's are. The 1100 should do just as well.
2) With some ballast, they will push a small hill.
3) Yes, but it is 7 years old, out just about every snowfall doing walks carrying either a sprayer or bagged salt, so it has been used hard.
4) You need to on the 900's, not sure about the 1100's. 

Good luck and post pics.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Get the heavy duty front springs, you will want them. Our 900 is a beast plowing snow, 2 yrs ago during our blizzards it did a great job in 2+ ft of snow


----------



## SnowSon (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Jim,
Where do you get the hevy duty front springs? Are they difficult to put on? Are they expensive?
Thanks!


----------



## XTROOPER (Jan 31, 2012)

I plow with a RTV 1100 and Blizzard plow. It works very well. I do put ballast in the rear. My question is how much weight should i put in the rear? I figured about the same weight as the weight of the plow. Does that sound about right. I have about 350 lbs. in the bed.

XTROOPER


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

[email protected];1536127 said:


> Get the heavy duty front springs, you will want them. Our 900 is a beast plowing snow, 2 yrs ago during our blizzards it did a great job in 2+ ft of snow


I put heavy duty front springs on the front of my ranger. Its been a couple years ago but I think they were pretty affordable. You should really enjoy your set up. Just keep some ballast in the rear and you'll be fine.


----------

